# Sad Guys on Trading Floor



## Temjin (9 October 2008)

Yes, doom and gloom, but it does not mean we cannot have a bit of laugh out of other's misery. I apologise if you are one of those floor trader.  

http://sadguysontradingfloors.tumblr.com/

Here are some selected ones.







A classic expression of pure anguish makes a great companion to a depressing article about economic collapse.





Even the stress relief squeezy toys on the trading floors are sad.



I can’t add a caption to this that could possibly make it any more hilarious.







Oh, the humanity.


----------



## sam76 (9 October 2008)

Going.... going.... gone....


----------



## Agentm (9 October 2008)

i posted this one before on another thread

a message from main street to wall street.


----------



## sam76 (9 October 2008)

LOL the dude screaming is my new screen saver - piss funny!


----------



## tomsum (9 October 2008)

I am loving that screaming guy haha


----------



## sam76 (10 October 2008)

I'm sure there are plenty of people like this today


----------



## Green08 (10 October 2008)

[/url]


----------



## Green08 (10 October 2008)

Now if only Heather was a Broker she could justify this face


----------



## Green08 (10 October 2008)

Finally someone gave the right signal !


----------



## Green08 (10 October 2008)

Will this be the next step on the stock floor?


----------



## xyzedarteerf (10 October 2008)

Germany.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (10 October 2008)




----------



## xyzedarteerf (10 October 2008)

Now let us pray.


----------



## Green08 (10 October 2008)




----------



## sam76 (17 November 2008)

a couple more


----------



## Naked shorts (17 November 2008)

Check out the dude on the right of the picture in post 7.
lol this thread is a classic Temjin, thanks for starting it


----------



## Temjin (18 November 2008)

Naked shorts said:


> Check out the dude on the right of the picture in post 7.
> lol this thread is a classic Temjin, thanks for starting it




haha I do feel bad for laughing though, but hey, entertainment is vital to our survival in the midst of all this! 

Here are some more selected ones.



Graham Smith has taken Sad Trader up a level to Hobo Trader. I fully expect to see one of these guys on every interstate off-ramp.



Antoinette Landragin pulled off a great sad trader complete with disheveled clothes and loosened tie. The bandaged wrist really pulls the whole look together.

(the above two images are probably faked )



Ugh. No, mom, the market isn’t fixed yet. Yes mom, I’m working on it.


----------



## skc (18 November 2008)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=667321

A Brazilian trader shot himself in the open outcry pit of Sao Paulo's commodities and futures exchange in an apparent suicide attempt, the exchange said.

Lifeline Australia 131114, 24-hours


----------



## Naked shorts (18 November 2008)

Temjin said:


> Ugh. No, mom, the market isn’t fixed yet. Yes mom, I’m working on it.




 that was my fav to...Reminds me of my mum


----------



## Nyden (18 November 2008)

skc said:


> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=667321
> 
> A Brazilian trader shot himself in the open outcry pit of Sao Paulo's commodities and futures exchange in an apparent suicide attempt, the exchange said.
> 
> Lifeline Australia 131114, 24-hours





 ... a more appropriate contact would be http://www.gamblersanonymous.org.au/

There really is no reason to be invested right now, any losses people are suffering really are their own fault.


----------



## sam76 (24 November 2008)

lol


----------



## MRC & Co (24 November 2008)

Nyden said:


> ... a more appropriate contact would be http://www.gamblersanonymous.org.au/
> 
> There really is no reason to be invested right now, any losses people are suffering really are their own fault.




Most floor traders are not investors and many are making a mint while others sit on the sidelines and call them gamblers.

Though, those faces do ring a bell for me!  I would describe helplessness, followed by anger, followed by laughter as the sequence of emotions you go through on any given day whilst and after you are getting whacked!


----------



## skyQuake (24 November 2008)

Not really related but that Bernanke pic reminded me of this


----------



## sam76 (16 December 2008)

...


----------



## sam76 (16 December 2008)

Credit crunch ... Lehman Brothers Chief Executive Richard S. Fuld Junior is heckled by protesters as he leaves Capitol Hill in Washington after testifying before the House Oversight and Government Reform Committee on the collapse of Lehman Brothers. Picture: Susan Walsh / AP


----------



## Naked shorts (16 December 2008)

I just had a weird urge to change a few things sam


----------

